

3D Printing Services at the UPS Store - WestCoastJustin
http://www.theupsstore.com/small-business-solutions/Pages/3D-printing.aspx

======
brianbreslin
I wonder what type of machine they are putting in each store. Staples was
doing a trial of this last year in belgium, and had mentioned they were going
to be doing this more widespread this year. I think there was a ton of
overhyped news going on in 2013 about 3d printing, and we all (myself
included) thought that market would catch on much faster than it actually did.

~~~
deejaybog
They are using a Stratasys printer:
[http://www.stratasys.com/3d-printers/idea-series/uprint-
se-p...](http://www.stratasys.com/3d-printers/idea-series/uprint-se-plus)

------
joezydeco
Can anyone find a sample workflow, or even a price list for that matter?

~~~
dthal
There is a little bit of information at[1]: _Average prices per pop depend on
object complexity. However, Jones estimates the range to be anywhere between
$15 for simple jobs to $500 for complicated prototypes to $1300 for complex
jobs for large corporations. Services from the inhouse designer, who charges
$75 per hour, are not included in these costs._ ...Although obviously that is
a huge range. I too would like to see an example workflow.
[1][http://www.forbes.com/sites/rakeshsharma/2013/08/19/ups-
may-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/rakeshsharma/2013/08/19/ups-may-have-hit-
pay-dirt-with-3d-printing/)

EDIT: There is one (small) example in the Fox Business clip at:
[http://www.3ders.org/articles/20131018-ups-offers-in-
store-3...](http://www.3ders.org/articles/20131018-ups-offers-in-
store-3-d-printing.html)

------
freehunter
They have one in each of the Dakotas, but none in my home state of Michigan.
They have two in Minnesota, but none in Michigan. They have one in Kansas.
None in Michigan. Lousiana, Arkansas, and Alabama. But none in Michigan.

Who in the hell asked for 3D printing in North Dakota? With a population of
five in the entire state?

~~~
anigbrowl
Actually it doesn't surprise me that it would be in North Dakota - lots of oil
exploration and little engineering companies, seems like plenty of potential
demand.

 _With a population of five in the entire state?_

:-p

